# Moving from US to Canada



## HommeDeBois (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi all, let me thank you all for having this forum to help us nomadic movers out. From what I've seen so far, this looks like a great and informative community. 
I have a few questions, but let me give you some background first:
I'm American, have been in the Marines for awhile now (Infantry and then Admin) with a bachelor's degree in Political Science. I'm separating from the military very soon and will be moving to Calgary to join my wife. My wife is Canadian, from Calgary, and is living there now with our daughter (born in the US in 2007, so from what I understand, she is eligible for automatic Canadian citizenship), and will be sponsoring me in my PR process. My wife is living with her dad, and has a small part time job.

So my questions: 
One of our most immediate needs is for me to find work (my wife is also preg and due in february, so her being the sole breadwinner is not really an option for the time being), I've read somewhere that you used to be able to submit for an open work permit with your PR paperwork, but looking over the forms, it doesn't come up. Is this still a possibility (since I've noticed that the immigration website has changed over the last few months)?

Also, I read a lot about possibly needing an LMO to get work, do all non-residents need an LMO to get a job offer in order to get a work visa, or is that only with certain types of jobs? 

I feel like I'm in somewhat of a chicken and egg conundrum- do I apply for a work visa first, in order to get work, and then apply for permanent residency, or do I need to get the PR paperwork going before I even think about looking for work? I also feel like some of the requirements have changed very recently (Americans coming in under a spousal sponsorship didn't need a medical exam a couple months ago, but now it looks like EVERYONE needs a medical exam?) or am I wrong?

Small administrative question: I will likely be drawing a disability check, which will be direct deposited into my American bank account- what are some of the best ways some of the American expats in Canada have found to do banking like that? Or is it possible for the money to be direct deposited to a Canadian bank account?

Thanks for reading through all that. I appreciate any and all help and advice!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You are eligible for Spousal Sponsorship and you should begin the process by reading the following. 
Family sponsorship


----------



## HommeDeBois (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes, thank you, I've read through all of that. It's still pretty confusing as far as what needs to be done when, and which makes sense to be done first.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

HommeDeBois said:


> Yes, thank you, I've read through all of that. It's still pretty confusing as far as what needs to be done when, and which makes sense to be done first.


The first thing is to download the form from the website. You and your wife should complete and submit. It's not rocket science. Just make sure they're completed fully and correctly. Remember you cannot work until you have landed status of some type. You mentioned in your first post a LMO. You'd need to find an employer willing to apply for a LMO and if granted it would probably take 8-10 weeks before you could use it to enter the country, and you'd be restricted to working there for the length of your visa.
Getting Spousal sponsorship is much easier and will be quicker overall.


----------



## HommeDeBois (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you. The CIC website really branches out all over the place and it's hard to really pin down what path to take and what should be done first.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Most people wanting to come to Canada would be delighted to have your option of Spousal sponsorship. It removes many of the obstacles you would encounter on most other paths.


----------



## HommeDeBois (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you for your help so far- new development:

So things may be changing with my discharge from the military and may be later rather than sooner. From what I understand about the police background check and medical exam they have certain time limits. Are these checks that must be done within X months of submitting the PR application, or are they checks that must be done no further out than X months of entry? 
To be more direct: If I proceed with the spousal sponsor PR application now, with my discharge from the military being pushed out as far as summer 2015, will my medical and legal checks lapse, causing a snag in the application/approval process?


----------



## katies (Jan 25, 2014)

Can't help you with everything, but here are a few ideas for the US/Canada banking...

Deposit the check into USAA (since you are military, you are eligible). Love that bank and they tend to be somewhat helpful with people living overseas, although the US/Canada banking barriers (laws) make everything difficult. 

Also, to move $ back and forth to/from Canada/US open accounts in TD Bank (USA) and TD Canada Trust (Canada). This bank now has awesome cross-border banking and you can do wire transfers back and forth for FREE! I've been looking for years for a good way to move money without paying tons for wire transfers. This is the only one I have found, and it's new.


----------

